# Restorz-It...product questions



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure would help if you posted a picture.
Never have used there product but if you want to change the color your going to have to strip what's there and and start over. The new finish with just float on topof the sealed finish and just wear off.

What do you mean you can not remove the door, remove the screws in the hindge and they just pop off. Goning to be a pain trying to do with them on the cabinets.


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

beleive it or not, I have 16 doors, and I have some physical problems that would make it hard for me to remove them all...I do realize HOW to take them off...just trying to avoid it.
I also realize the finish, what's left of it, needs to be removed, which is one reason I am looking at the Restorz-It product...with it, you use their cleaning solution, then apply the finish...no sanding or having to use something like TSP to remove the grime (although there isn't much of that)

Someone mentioned trying a tinted polyurathane to get that Cherry wood looking finish, doesn't need to be exactly Cherry, but something with a reddish hue to it. I am going to look into that.

I plan on tinting just the front of the doors and drawers, all the trim will be painted the same color as the bottom half of my walls...and earthy brick color, and I will add a touch of white by painting the routered portion of the door & drawer trim. I'm good with painting.

I really wanted to add crown moulding and get a little fancy in doing that, but you will see in the photos I have a huge problem with the ceiling/walls...they slope pretty good (old house)...on the wall above the stove the left hand side of the top of the cabinets are 8" to the ceiling, on the right, 6" from the ceiling...and I have not come up with any way to correct that, other than a new ceiling install, which ain't gonna happen!!

I may also add some sort of a carved wood design in the center of each cabinet door...maybe...and for sure will be adding hardware. I am also going to put up a new backsplash.

I attached photos.


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

I would use a cherry gel stain and wipe it over the cabs (after a good cleaning and light scuff sanding), that should give you the tone of red without a heavy coating, and you can probably get away with leaving the doors on. Use an old clean cotton tube sock or non-linty cloth to rub the gel stain in, after it's fully dried (at least a day) then use a wipe on polyurethane to protect the gel stain. Tape off/cover all surfaces near the cabs as the gel stain will also stain anything else it gets on. 

I haven't used it but if Restorz-It is much like Restor-A-Finish then you'll find yourself always doing maintenance on the cabinets as you can't poly over that kind of product, only wax (which will have to be reapplied and buffed out every once in a while.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.viewpoints.com/Restorz-It-Wood-Finish-reviews

Here are some reviews of the product. I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

shadytrake & ghostlyvision....thanks!!

I had read all those reviews and several others...the bad ones scare me...I sure don't want to have a bad time with that product and make this job harder...so, I still don't know if I will use it...that is why I came here, in high hopes some members have used it and i could get a good first hand review.

I am going to look into the gel stain...I appreciate the suggestion and it seems like it would be easy enough.

Yesterday I had pretty much decided to just paint the cabinets...I would paint part of them in that brick color on the bottom half of the walls, and the rest with a creamy color, which means I'd have to paint the entire kitchen, which does need it.
Trouble is, in doing that, using a creamy color on the walls to match the cabinets, I'd either have to paint the ceiling the same color, or paint everything white again...the ceiling is slanted above the cabinets over the stove, there's a difference of 4" from the left to the right, and if the ceiling is white and the walls cream, that slant will be even more noticable!!

Question...would it look bad if the cabinets were trimmed in a creamy color and the walls are still white?

Thanks.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't like paint trimmed cabinets. They look crafty in my opinion. If painting were my only option, paint a darker color below and a white, yellow, or light blue upper. I'm not a big fan of the brick color you suggested, but that's personal preference.

Can you post a better picture of the countertop and floor color?


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay looked at your floor photos again zoomed.

That's a lot of red/brick for me. If you go cherry, I think the cabinets will be lost in the background. Let me think on my color palette. Hope you're not in too much of a hurry.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay, I have an idea. I hope this link works.

Do a combo color. Raise up your cabinet or add another shorty over the fridge. Break up the straight line. Add your crown and you're set.

Whatcha think about that?


http://www.onlineinteriordesign.info/wp-content/uploads/3af80_kitchen_interior_design_1282159387_afaf8cce77.jpg

http://www.onlineinteriordesign.inf...hen_interior_design_1282159387_afaf8cce77.jpg


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Or this looks pretty good. Not my style but you wouldn't have to paint the cabinets at all.

http://yesnote.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Cheap-kitchen-design_1.jpg


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

Shadytrake...
Glad you zoomed on the floor & countertops...I was gonna take a couple more pics.
When we first did the kitchen, it was after a pretty extensive renovation of this old house (one of those the homesteaders built in this area of WY. by building a small house, then adding on with what ever was available...a hodge-podge and nothing is square or plum)...we tore off the old siding outside and the roof for new siding and roof...inside, I had my plans all set, but because the house is old and back then plumbing & electrical was hit and miss... we had to get all that updated and up to code...that used up a ton of our home improovment budget, so the asthetics had to take second seat to everything else. We also put in new windows, replaced one with a patio door, built a deck out there, took down a wall and gutted the bathroom...6 months of hell on earth...and I've been doing this & that ever since....that was 5 years ago (we farm)... anyway, because I had little left from the budget, I had to get the kitchen stuff on the cheap...we tore out the old cabinets, but had a contractor do the kitchen because it was the last thing to get done and everything took so long we were harvesting so had no time for a DIY...I had to pick out the cheapest cabinets they had, the cheapest countertop and floor...the floor in there now is fairly new, we got that from Home Depot to replace the crappy cheapo floor I had to get.

I like earthy colors, so, I'm happy with the color choices, and think a creamy color would compliment the brick color well. (I was an art major in school, back in the dark ages!!) The brick color you said I suggested...it's already on the bottom half of the kitchen walls.

I wasn't even thinking of painting the cabinets until I saw a great idea on one of the DIY shows on TV...and the colors they used were pretty mcuh what I have, just more red than 'brick', they painted the reddish color on all the trim, and the door faces in a creamy color...then kind of 'antiqued' it all with a glaze...they turned out really nice...so, I might decide to do something like that...as you can tell, I am still thinking this all over, there isn't too much of a hurry, but want to get this done before winter sets in...our next harvest time will be good, in Oct. because hubby will be out of the house all day for a month 

I am going to change up the chair rail that seperates the top & bottom of the walls...and put up a new backsplash...the one I have now was also on the cheap...it's actually peel & stick flooring ...I'd love to add crown moulding, but with the ceiling at such a slant (you can see it in one of the pics of the wall with the stove) I just can't...it would make that slant look even worse, and other than a new ceiling, there is no way to get rid of the slant or even fool the eye into not seeing it.

get your color pallett going...I'm always open to suggestions...but probably won't change up the color scheme too much.

Thanks a ton...would like to see your kitchen redo when you're done...I did go and look at those photos!

Thanks

PS...got busy and just saw you're other 2 replies...i will check out the links...thanks...first, I got to go outside and feed my horses.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

FDF,

I have a horse too! I ride hunter/jumper. No farm but I have friends and family who raise horses and angus cattle.


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW...those cabinets & kitchens are gorgeous!!! What I wouldn't give to have a kitchen like those...ah, well, I just make the best of what I have :thumbup:

Seems the two color cabinets, one color on top, another bottom, is very popular right now...been seeing that a lot of the DIY TV shows...I love watching the kitchen re do shows...wish 'Kitchen Crashers' would come to rural Wyoming :laughing:...tell ya the truth, not sure I really like the two color cabinets...you have to have the right kitchen layout for that, and I don't...
crown moulding would be so wonderful, but I just can't see how I could do it and not make the slanted ceiling look even more obvious ...I would also love to extend the cabinets, but at one end (where the frig is) we have the door opening to the laundry room and, beleive it or not, the bathroom...can't have anything there that would block us from being able to take things out of those rooms, like the washer & dryer, which we did once and swore we won't do it again, so hope those appliances last forever!!!
On the end where the sink is, you can see clothes hanging in that corner...we have no closet space in this house, and no real 'entrance'...you come into the porch, then into the house...and that corner is the only place to hang coats, hats ect. I hate it and one of these days, I'll come up with a way to do away with that clothes corner...mostly, just takes money...I have the imagination to change it.


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

shadytrake said:


> FDF,
> 
> I have a horse too! I ride hunter/jumper. No farm but I have friends and family who raise horses and angus cattle.


We farm malt barely for Budweiser beer, sugar beets and grow hay...we used to run cattle, but sold them all 2 yrs. ago, we got sick and tired of being outside in the middle of the night in the dead of a Wyoming winter calving...we can't have Springtime calves because we are getting the fields ready for planting at that time.

Horses...I was born & raised in Brooklyn, but somehow found a passion for horses...right after graduation I went to work at the Thoroughbred race track, Belmont Park (Elmont,NY) and spent nearly 12 years there...it was the best time of my life...would have never left, and eventually gotten a trainers lic., but circumstances beyond my control took over...i also lived & worked on a thoroughbred breeding farm in Ocala,FL. I also spent time working at the old Gulfstream Park & Hialeah in FL. and Saratoga during the summer meet up there...

then after I came to WY. (after living in many states) and married my husband, I had the great fortune to discover a horse I was 'close' to at Belmont and had won the Kentucky Derby, Foolish Pleasure, was living on a ranch here in WY, not far from me...I went to see him, which was very emotional, and became friends with his owners...they eventually GAVE me some very well bred Thoroughbred mares (they had a large broodmare band)...and I started my own breeding operation...'Foolish Dream Farm'...bred the mares to race bred Quarter Horse stallions and every foal I had was sold as a weanling for top dollar...I did good and loved every minute of it...there is nothing like messing with those foals:thumbup:...the mares got old enough that I didn't want to chance loosing one to foaling complications due to being just a little too old to get preggie and be safe...so we all retired...all but one mare has since passed away, I have my 'soul mate' mare, Stately Morn, a daughter of one of my other mares, Luna, and a wonderful gelding QH to ride, Sonny.

it's great you have a horse...is he/she a Thoroughbred? They make outstanding hunter/jumpers. Small world!!
When your feelin' blue, nothing like hugging a horse to make ya feel better!!!


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

You've had an exciting horse life. 

He's half TB and half Trakehner. I've had him since he was a yearling.

Anyway, I don't think you should give up on crown moulding. I really think you could break up that uneven ceiling line. I look forward to your progress.

-Melissa


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, I have...I made those dreams come true and cherish all of it... your horse is a nice combo...would love to see a photo if ya got one!!

If you have any suggestions as to how I can break up that slanted ceiling line...please do tell...I would appreciate it.


----------

